# How long does eliquid last?



## CMMACKEM (11/1/21)

As in until it expires/loses its flavor? I keep my eliquid in a very large(Can hold approximately x100 120ml bottles) plastic tub in a dark cupboard at a temperature of 20C - 25C.

Asking as I am placing big orders before the eliquid tax kicks in February 2021.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (11/1/21)

They say e-liquid doesn't expire but I have recently cracked open a three (or so) year old 5 Pawns juice and it was terrible. It still smelled good but had lost all of it's flavour. That said; I have recently opened e-liquids that I'd purchased at 2019 Vapecon and they are still great. On that basis; I would say around 2 years or so. 

On an unrelated note: I see your avatar is the Sunderland crest. Have you watched the series "Sunderland 'Til I Die" on Netflix?

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> They say e-liquid doesn't expire but I have recently cracked open a three (or so) year old 5 Pawns juice and it was terrible. It still smelled good but had lost all of it's flavour. That said; I have recently opened e-liquids that I'd purchased at 2019 Vapecon and they are still great. On that basis; I would say around 2 years or so.
> 
> On an unrelated note: I see your avatar is the Sunderland crest. Have you watched the series "Sunderland 'Til I Die" on Netflix?



Thank you for that. 

Yes it is a depressing show. I think it would have been a better idea to join a self-harm cult.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/1/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> As in until it expires/loses its flavor? I keep my eliquid in a very large(Can hold approximately x100 120ml bottles) plastic tub in a dark cupboard at a temperature of 20C - 25C.
> 
> Asking as I am placing big orders before the eliquid tax kicks in February 2021.
> 
> Thank you.


@CMMACKEM what eliauid tax you referring to ... I didn’t know one was due to kick in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/1/21)

incredible_hullk said:


> @CMMACKEM what eliauid tax you referring to ... I didn’t know one was due to kick in



Link below DougP's post:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sa-vaping...oes-this-come-into-effect.t70107/#post-891313



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vpasa-response-to-proposed-vaping-tax-2021.t65393/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (12/1/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> Yes it is a depressing show. I think it would have been a better idea to join a self-harm cult.


Real life though lol, my mum originates from Sunderland and my grandad was from Chester-le Street!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (12/1/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> As in until it expires/loses its flavor? I keep my eliquid in a very large(Can hold approximately x100 120ml bottles) plastic tub in a dark cupboard at a temperature of 20C - 25C.
> 
> Asking as I am placing big orders before the eliquid tax kicks in February 2021.
> 
> Thank you.



Whew! I'd forgotten about the possible sin tax!! Thnx for reminder!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (12/1/21)

CMMACKEM said:


> As in until it expires/loses its flavor? I keep my eliquid in a very large(Can hold approximately x100 120ml bottles) plastic tub in a dark cupboard at a temperature of 20C - 25C.
> 
> Asking as I am placing big orders before the eliquid tax kicks in February 2021.
> 
> Thank you.




@CMMACKEM Read this blog from Ruthless https://www.ruthlessvapor.com/blogs...oes have an,the degradation of the flavorings.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

